# Crate Size



## MellieMel

Hey everyone,

If we plan to try to crate-train our pup, what size crate should we be ordering? The breeder has told me that most of the pups grow to be in the 6-8lb range. I'm not sure if the idea is to get one large enough for them to run around a bit, or small enough that they can't poop and then sleep away from it, which makes all the difference in the sizing!

Thanks!

Melanie


----------



## Littlemans Mom

They say when you are just starting the crate training that the crate should be small. They should have enough room to stand up, stretch out, turn around and that's about it. The idea is not to give them room to make a mess and then be able to lay down elsewhere. As they get older and are trained you can go to a larger size crate. I found the plastic travel type crates work really well for training. We got Indy one that had the regular door in the front and then it also had a door on top which made it much easier for us to pick him up, clean it out etc. We got ours at Petco, but there are several sites online that sell them for a lot less.


----------



## NewMom328

While they are young and housetraining I wouldnt let them have too much space in the crate bc, like LIttleman's mom said, they will just pee/poo on one side and sleep away from it. Buttt if you wanted to have a larger crate for when your puppy is all potty trained, then you could buy a wire crate and use a divider panel to section off a smaller area. I have a 24" wire crate for Jett (~5 lbs) and have about 4" cut out of it with the divider. Kylee though has the same size crate (she is ~7lbs) and she has the whole thing with no sectioning. You can get crates for pretty cheap on ebay, they also sell them in probably every other pet supply store in the world haha.


----------



## MellieMel

Great! Thanks guys. I'm ordering ALL kinds of stuff from PetEdge, so the crate's probably going to be cheaper (even with Canadian shipping!!) from them too. Here in N.S. we really don't have a great selection of Pet Stores and therefore the prices are outrageous.. so now I can finish up my huge order!


----------



## Guest

Hi, I have a Maltese, about 8 lbs. Our crate is 23" long, 16"wide and 16" high. Tucker loves his cage. He can move about freely, can stand up , lie down all spread out or curled up. He has gone potty in it only because we were away for 10 hours. We had not planned on that long a stay, but something came up. He never goes potty in his cage unless he is sick or a case such as ours. Most cages are the same, ours is plastic, air slates in the side and metal door with holes. During the day when we around the house, inside or outside, we leave the door to the cage open. He goes in to take a nap or just wants to be alone. We have an old pair of jeans on the bottom, mimus the metal button. He loves to chew those and are probably bad for his teeth, so we cut it off. Hope you find one suitable for your dog.


----------



## Littlemans Mom

I just thought I would give you a link to the crate we used for Indy. They have the door in front and on top. There is another model just like this except no door on top just the front.



http://www.jbpet.com/Shopping/product.asp?...e=CratesPlastic


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

I have the 2 Midwest Life Stages. The one I got for Lexi is 24 L x 18 W x 21 H". It has a door on the front and top. I never use the top door. After I got it I found out there was a version the same size but it had a door on the side. Wish I had gotten that one. That one included the divider. Mine didn't come with one and I ended up buying it off the internet. Nikki's crate is 22 L x 13W x 16 H". It came with a divider. Lexi is 9lbs and fits in that one but it is not a crate I would leave her in for very long. In fact I don't even use that one anymore. The girls only get crated at night now and they both sleep in Lexi's crate together. 

Another thing I like about Lexi's crate is that a standard pillow fits perfectly in it. I bought a cheap pillow, waterproof allergy cover, and a thick pillow sham and use that as their dog bed. Everything is removable and washable. I think I spent maybe $20 on the bed. When you first get the puppy I would recommend just using towels as a dog bed for it until it can hold it while in the crate (learned that the hard way







).


----------

